# Nvidia driver e X: Failed to load DRI/DRI2

## aleambro

Usavo Gentoo MOLTI anni fa, quando era agli albori. Poi per necessità lavorative ho cambiato distro (RHEL e poi Ubuntu). Schifato dall'ultima Ubuntu mi son detto: riproviamo Gentoo !

L'altro ieri scarico l'ultimo CD di installazione e comincio a mettere in piedi il tutto sul mio PC (CPU Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 con 6 GB RAM e sk. grafica Nvidia 9600-GT 512 MB videoRAM)

Ho "eselect" il profilo "desktop-gnome" (KDE non mi è mai piaciuto) e questo è il mio make.conf

```

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -fomit-frame-pointer -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="mmx sse sse2 -qt4 -kde X dbus gtk gnome hal sqlite static-libs nvidia xvmc udev"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

```

Installato tutto senza fare troppa fatica e compilato il kernel introducendo solo un paio di driver relativi alla mia sk di rete. Poca roba.

Il pacchetto nvidia-driver compilato senza problemi.

Ma adesso mi sono scontrato con un problema insormontabile e dopo aver letto thread a iosa e documentazione varia , non so più che fare.

Il problema è che il driver X proprietario nvidia sembra volere a tutti i costi i moduli X "dri" e "dri2" senza il quale non parte (vedi log). Questo sembrerebbe essere in contrasto con altri thread che dichiarano che i driver proprietari Nvidia non necessitano dei suddetti moduli in sk più recenti della 8600 (e la mia è una 9600 GT).

Comunque sia i driver DRIn CI SONO in /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/ : libdri.so e libdri2.so ma stranamente non vengono caricati come se non ci fossero nonostante abbia dato il path corretto in xorg.conf

Forzandoli a "Disable" in xorg.conf ovviamente non vengono caricati ma comunque il driver nvidia si rifiuta comunque di funzionare

xorg.conf (molto semplice) :

```

Section "Files"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-11/extensions/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Disable "dri"

    Disable "dri2"

    Load     "glx"

EndSection

```

Xorg log

```

(...omissis...)

[   539.610] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu May 12 20:57:37 2011

[   539.610] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[   539.610] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

(...omissis...)   

[   539.611] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules,/usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-11/extensions/"

(...omissis...)

[   540.556] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[   540.556] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   540.556] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[   540.556] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[   540.556] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[   540.556] (II) NVIDIA(0): The X server will not be able to send the VDPAU driver name to

[   540.556] (II) NVIDIA(0):     libvdpau.

```

Onestamente non so più che pesci pigliare.

Qualche idea ?   :Confused: 

----------

## ago

crea uno xorg.conf con solo questo:

```
Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

EndSection
```

----------

## aleambro

Già provato nei miei innumerevoli test.

E non cambia nulla.

Posto il full log con l'xorg.conf "minimale" come da te indicato:

```

[    87.529] 

X.Org X Server 1.9.5

Release Date: 2011-03-17

[    87.529] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    87.529] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 x86_64 Gentoo

[    87.529] Current Operating System: Linux lion 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 #2 SMP Wed May 11 22:43:33 CEST 2011 x86_64

[    87.529] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/kernel-2.6.37-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sda7

[    87.529] Build Date: 12 May 2011  07:10:28PM

[    87.530]  

[    87.530] Current version of pixman: 0.20.2

[    87.530]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    87.530] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    87.531] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri May 13 07:08:42 2011

[    87.562] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[    87.562] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    87.578] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[    87.578] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[    87.578] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[    87.578] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[    87.578] (==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using the first device section listed.

[    87.578] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

[    87.578] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[    87.578] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    87.578] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    87.597] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[    87.597]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    87.597] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[    87.597]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    87.597] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[    87.597]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    87.597] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[    87.597]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    87.597] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[    87.597]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    87.597] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[    87.597]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    87.597] (==) FontPath set to:

   

[    87.597] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    87.597] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    87.597] (II) Loader magic: 0x7cc140

[    87.597] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    87.597]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    87.597]    X.Org Video Driver: 8.0

[    87.597]    X.Org XInput driver : 11.0

[    87.597]    X.Org Server Extension : 4.0

[    87.598] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0622:196e:070e rev 161, Mem @ 0xfa000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/536870912, 0xf8000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000bf00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[    87.598] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[    87.598] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[    87.639] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[    87.655] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    87.655]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.0.0

[    87.655]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    87.655]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    87.655] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    87.655] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    87.655] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[    87.655] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[    87.655] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[    87.655] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    87.655] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[    87.655] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[    87.656] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[    87.666] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    87.666]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.0.0

[    87.666]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    87.666]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    87.666] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    87.666] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    87.703] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    88.604] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[    88.613]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    88.613]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    88.613] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  260.19.36  Tue Jan 18 17:12:12 PST 2011

[    88.613] (II) Loading extension GLX

[    88.613] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[    88.614] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[    88.626] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    88.626]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.13.0

[    88.626]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    88.626]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    88.626] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[    88.626] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[    88.657] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

[    88.657] (II) UnloadModule: "dri"

[    88.657] (EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

[    88.658] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    88.658] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[    88.658] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[    88.658] (EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[    88.658] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[    88.658] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[    88.738] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[    88.742]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    88.742]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    88.774] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  260.19.36  Tue Jan 18 16:57:32 PST 2011

[    88.774] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[    88.774] (--) using VT number 7

[    88.792] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    88.792] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    88.792] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    88.808] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    88.808]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.0.0

[    88.808]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    88.808] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[    88.808] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[    88.808] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[    88.823] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    88.823]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.0.0

[    88.823]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    88.823] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[    88.823] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[    88.823] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[    88.849] (II) NVIDIA(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[    88.849] (==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

[    88.849] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[    88.849] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    88.849] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[    88.858] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

[    88.858] (II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

[    88.858] (II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

[    90.034] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 9600 GT (G94) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

[    90.034] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

[    90.034] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 62.94.82.00.51

[    90.034] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

[    90.034] (--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

[    90.034] (--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 9600 GT at PCI:1:0:0

[    90.034] (--) NVIDIA(0):     Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-0)

[    90.034] (--) NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    90.034] (--) NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link TMDS

[    90.098] (II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

[    90.098] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[    90.098] (==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[    90.098] (==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

[    90.098] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[    90.098] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

[    90.098] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

[    90.098] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1680 x 1050

[    90.140] (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (90, 88); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

[    90.140] (--) NVIDIA(0):     option

[    90.140] (==) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

[    90.140] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    90.140] (II) NVIDIA: Using 768.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory access.

[    90.141] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

[    90.144] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

[    90.144] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

[    90.144] (II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

[    90.144] (II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

[    90.144] (II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

[    90.144] (II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

[    90.144] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

[    90.144] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

[    90.146] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[    90.182] (II) Loading extension NV-GLX

[    90.226] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized OpenGL Acceleration

[    90.248] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[    90.248] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized X Rendering Acceleration

[    90.248] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

[    90.248] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    90.265] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[    90.276] (II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

[    90.276] (II) Loading extension XINERAMA

[    90.276] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    90.276] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    90.277] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[    90.277] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[    90.277] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[    90.277] (II) NVIDIA(0): The X server will not be able to send the VDPAU driver name to

[    90.277] (II) NVIDIA(0):     libvdpau.

[    90.277] (==) RandR enabled

[    90.277] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    90.277] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    90.277] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    90.277] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    90.277] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    90.277] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    90.277] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    90.277] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    90.277] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    90.277] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    90.277] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    90.277] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    90.277] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    90.277] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    90.277] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    90.279] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[    90.643] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    90.643] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    90.643] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    90.643] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    90.660] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    90.660]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 2.6.0

[    90.660]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    90.660]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0

[    90.660] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    90.660] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    90.665] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[    90.665] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    90.665] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    90.665] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    90.665] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    90.665] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    90.684] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[    90.684] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    90.684] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    90.684] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[    90.688] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[    90.688] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    90.688] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    90.688] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    90.688] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    90.688] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    90.690] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech Logitech USB Headset (/dev/input/event2)

[    90.691] (**) Logitech Logitech USB Headset: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    90.691] (**) Logitech Logitech USB Headset: always reports core events

[    90.691] (**) Logitech Logitech USB Headset: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[    90.696] (--) Logitech Logitech USB Headset: Found keys

[    90.696] (II) Logitech Logitech USB Headset: Configuring as keyboard

[    90.696] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech Logitech USB Headset" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    90.696] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    90.696] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    90.696] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    90.697] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/event3)

[    90.697] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    90.697] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: always reports core events

[    90.697] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[    90.702] (--) Logitech USB Receiver: Found keys

[    90.702] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: Configuring as keyboard

[    90.702] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Receiver" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    90.702] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    90.702] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    90.702] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    90.702] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/event4)

[    90.702] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    90.702] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    90.702] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: always reports core events

[    90.702] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[    90.710] (--) Logitech USB Receiver: Found 20 mouse buttons

[    90.710] (--) Logitech USB Receiver: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    90.710] (--) Logitech USB Receiver: Found relative axes

[    90.710] (--) Logitech USB Receiver: Found x and y relative axes

[    90.710] (--) Logitech USB Receiver: Found keys

[    90.710] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: Configuring as mouse

[    90.710] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: Configuring as keyboard

[    90.710] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: Adding scrollwheel support

[    90.710] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    90.710] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    90.710] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Receiver" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    90.710] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    90.710] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    90.710] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    90.710] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    90.710] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    90.710] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    90.710] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    90.710] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: initialized for relative axes.

[    90.710] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    90.710] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    91.035] (II) Power Button: Close

[    91.035] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    91.039] (II) Power Button: Close

[    91.039] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    91.044] (II) Logitech Logitech USB Headset: Close

[    91.044] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    91.052] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: Close

[    91.052] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    91.060] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: Close

[    91.060] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

```

----------

## Onip

Io ho gli stessi identici messaggi di errore relativi a dri e dri2, ma ti posso assicurare che X va una meraviglia. Il problema dev'essere per forza altrove. 

```

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

   #Option       "AllowGLXWithComposite"   "true"

        #Option     "DigitalVibrance"       # <i>

        #Option     "NoFlip"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitor"      # <str>

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitors"     # <str>

        #Option     "TVStandard"            # <str>

        #Option     "TVOutFormat"           # <str>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadowAlpha"     # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowXOffset"    # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowYOffset"    # <i>

        #Option     "TwinView"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TwinViewOrientation"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"    # <str>

        #Option     "MetaModes"             # <str>

        #Option     "UseInt10Module"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoRenderExtension"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Overlay"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CIOverlay"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceEmulatedOverlay"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TransparentIndex"      # <i>

        #Option     "OverlayDefaultVisual"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NvEmulate"             # <i>

        #Option     "NoBandWidthTest"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-0"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-1"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-0"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-1"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-0"       # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-1"       # <str>

        #Option     "TVOverScan"            # <f>

        #Option     "IgnoreDisplayDevices"    # <str>

        #Option     "MultisampleCompatibility"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RegistryDwords"        # <str>

        #Option     "NoPowerConnectorCheck"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AllowDFPStereo"        # [<bool>]

   #Driver       "nv"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440]"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 7600 GS"

EndSection

```

Questa è la parte del mio xorg.conf relativa alla scheda video. È verissimo che gli ultimi X hanno il rilevamento automatico delle periferiche, ma questo non sembra mai andare troppo daccordo con i driver proprietari (nvidia e fglrx). Prova a vedere se indirizzandolo un pochino di più, con le modifiche del caso) ti parte.

EDIT:

aggiungo che c'è sempre l'utility nvidia-xconfig...

----------

## aleambro

La cosa che mi lascia perplesso è che tutte le altre distro (Fedora, Ubuntu e Debina) mi funzionano da anni sulla stessa macchina senza alcun problema. 

Se prendiamo Ubuntu la cosa è ancora più facile: il suo xorg.conf praticamente è inesistente a riprova che l'autoriconoscimento delle periferiche sul mio PC va che è una meraviglia.

Ma il bello è che lì i moduli DRI e DRI2 vengono caricati senza problemi. Poi che siano usati oppure no dai driver proprietari Nvidia è un'altra questione.

E quello che non capisco è che i file libdri e libdri2 ESISTONO e sono correttamente indirizzati nei path ma è come se per xorg-server non ci fossero.

Comunque sia proverò ancora a farmi venire qualche idea, ma vi assicuro che ho letto tutto il possibile e sono a corto di idee.

Anche se ..... una ideuzza ce l'avrei ma devo aspettare stasera per tornare a casa e testare.

----------

## aleambro

Alzatevi in piedi e tutti in coro urlate "SEI UN CRETINO" !!!!!!!!!!!!

X funziona perfettamente.

C'era un errore di stompa in .xinitrc   :Mad:   :Mad: 

Ma si può essere più babbi di così ?

Vabbè, adesso funziona tutto, compreso Compiz, emerald, Pidgin e quant'altro

Onestamente dal punto di vista delle performance non vedo grosse differenze rispetto Ubuntu. Come dire che ha ragione chi dice che le ottimizzazione spinte di Gentoo non servono a molto.

Anzi, se devo dirla tutta, per quanto i driver proprietari Nvidia funzionino (glxgears riporta un 6800 fps), all'apertura di firefox 3.x per una frazione di secondo la finestra appare in sovraimpressione con delle schifezze. Come se il rendering video fosse lento.

Non succede se disabilito Compiz.

Come se Compiz rallentasse un pò tutto.

Mah !

----------

## ciro64

 *aleambro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Onestamente dal punto di vista delle performance non vedo grosse differenze rispetto Ubuntu. Come dire che ha ragione chi dice che le ottimizzazione spinte di Gentoo non servono a molto.

 

Non son per nulla d'accordo. installa per esempio phoronix-test-suite e prova un po' di tests. alcuni sono allineati, altri proprio no; magari un timed build apache o un compress-gzip  :Very Happy:  ; prova ad aprire un macello di applicazioni contemporaneamente e ne riparliamo; boinc in bench fpu mi da +20% rispeto a precompilate  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Very Happy: 

Con x86_64 si consiglia di togliere "-fomit-frame-pointer" da CFLAGS e CXXFLAGS

Al posto di -march=core2 puoi usare  -march=native (non so se tua cpu supporta sse4.x; con core2 ti fermi a ssse3 e dovrai specificare le eventali ulteriori simd supportate; con -march=native saran rilevate tutte in automatico)

Anche nelle USE, con un sistema multicore noto mancanti sse3 ssse3 (forse sse4) smp, mpi, threads, custom-cflags, custom-optimization, optimized-qmake ecc  ... insomma cose che possono incidere sulle performances globali (vedi qui per le USE)

Ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## Onip

 *aleambro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Onestamente dal punto di vista delle performance non vedo grosse differenze rispetto Ubuntu. Come dire che ha ragione chi dice che le ottimizzazione spinte di Gentoo non servono a molto.
> 
> 

 

La bellezza di gentoo sta nella sua flessibilità e configurabilità, non nelle prestazioni. Io compilo ancora per i686...

----------

## djinnZ

addendum:

-fomit-frame-pointer non fa danno di per se stesso (a me no che non incappi in un ebuild scritto male) solo che è implicito a -march=aualcosaa64bit -O2. Nel dubbio e per pigrizia non lo ho ancora eliminato e non ci penso. Attenzione che per x86 vale ancora metterlo.

-march=native ha ancora qualche problema e non rileva sempre correttamente la cpu ma nel wiki è ben spiegato come vedere quali sono le opzioni da attivare (ed è un ottimo startup).

Se usi un solo pc per compilare tra crossbuild e chroot è il caso di evitare e sapere cosa fai 

custom-cflags e custom optimization vanno usate con cautela e non impostate globalmente, nella mio modesta opinione ed esperienza.

Io compilo persino OOo (3/4 h interamente in ram su 4core e governor performace, 1 giorno su macchine più datate) perché ti posso assicurare che la differenza c'è, più in stabilità che sicurezza (ma prova a caricare un foglio di calcolo con datii in più file e tabelle e la differenza salta subito all'occhio, per dirne una).

Quanto alle mere prestazioni grafiche è ovvio che non cambi niente, il driver è lo stesso identico binario in tutte le distribuzioni.

Fai un confronto usando kms (se puoi) e vedi se non c'è la differenza.

----------

## aleambro

Concordo su tutto.

Avevo letto del default di -fomit-frame-pointer su arch 64 bit

-march=native sembra funzionare (verificato)

LibreOffice si compila da me in circa 5/6 ore

Vedremo  :Smile: ))))

Adesso ho un'altra rognetta ma  apro un altro thread...

----------

